# BLASC Patchnotes Version 2.5



## ZAM (20. März 2008)

*BLASC 2.5 -  Die Community-Software von buffed.de 
-------------------------------------------------
01.04.2008
 BLASCProfiler 2.8.3*
   - Fehler behoben durch den Bosskills nur für bestimmte Gruppen im Raid
     erfasst wurden*

27.03.2008
 buffedBuddies 
*   - Zuordnungsfehler der englischen Sprachdatei behoben*

27.03.2008
 BLASCProfiler 2.8.2
*   - Erfasst jetzt den Fortschritt der Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne
   - Kael'thas-Beute sollte nun dem richtigen Kael'thas zugeordnet werden
*
**19.03.2008 HOTFIX*
* BLASC-Setup*
BLASC Setup hatte bei einigen Nutzern einen Fehler hervorgerufen
* BLASC-Hauptprogramm *
Wenn die Konfigurationsdatei nicht geladen werden kann bricht BLASC nun ab und startet das Setup anstatt unkontrolliert abzustürzen
*World of Warcraft-Plugin*
Server mit Sonderzeichen sollten nun wieder richtig erkannt werden
Server mit Sonderzeichen sollten nun wieder richtig aktualisiert werden
*18.03.2008
BLASC-Setup*
Ist jetzt eine eigenständige Anwendung
Wird nur bei Erstinstallation benötigt
* BLASC-Loader*
Zugriffsverletzung bei Pfadauswahl behoben
Pfadangaben werden bei Neuinstallation nur einmal abgefragt
Modulbeschreibungen richtig formatiert
Konfiguration wird ab sofort in einer Datenbank gespeichert
Datenübernahme aus XML-Konfigurations-Dateien möglich
Anzeige, wenn BLASC Dateien nicht löschen kann
Downloadgeschwindigkeit verbessert
*
 BLASC-Hauptprogramm *
Startvorgang optimiert
Lade- und Speichervorgang der Konfiguration optimiert/verbessert
Darstellung des Online- und Offline-Status von BLASC in der Taskleiste verändert
Loginfenster erscheint, wenn kein buffed-Account vorhanden ist
Popup für Charaktere, die einem getbuffed.com-Account zugeordnet sind, werden jetzt richtig verlinkt
BLASC lädt nurnoch Daten herunter, wenn eine Internet-Verbindung besteht
Hinweis auf neue Module wird jetzt korrekt ausgegeben
Statusfenster bleibt bei fehlerhafter Übertragung nicht mehr stehen
Möglichkeit zum schnellen Account-Wechsel über das BLASC-Symbol, bei mehreren, eingetragenen buffed-Accounts
Autostarteinstellung wird richtig gespeichert und setzt sich nicht mehr zurück
Speicherfehler in Zusammenhang mit buffedBuddie-Plugin behoben
"'' ist kein gültiger Integerwert"-Fehler behoben
Speichervorgänge optimiert
BLASC-Fenster öffnet sich nun auch per Doppelklick
* World of Warcraft-Plugin*
Accountzuordnung wird richtig gespeichert
Speicherprobleme des BLASCrafters behoben
Vorhandener buffed-Account wird automatisch den WoW-Accounts zugeordnet
Verbesserter Filter von Private-Servern
* World of Warcraft Add-on-Plugin*
Ausgabefenster bleibt nicht mehr stehen
Menüeintrag "nach Add-ons suchen" funktioniert wieder
*NEU*: Erstes buffed-Essentials "buffed Basic" ist verfügbar
Paketinhalte werden bei Paketaktualisierung automatisch heruntergeladen
Addon-Abhängigkeiten werden bei der Aktualisierung berücksichtigt
WOW-ACE-Add-on-Daten werden zwischengespeichert
Sind keine Add-ons zu aktualisieren, bleibt das BLASC nicht mehr stehen
Der zuletzt gewählte Anzeigemodus wird gespeichert
Add-on-Pakete werden in die richtigen Ordner entpackt
Add-on-Liste wird bei Mausberührung automatisch ausgewählt (zum Scrollen)
*
 New-Plugin*
Fehler beim auslesen der RSS-Dateien behoben
*
 *NEU* GameTime Tracking-Plugin*
Ermittelt auf Wunsch Eure Spielzeit-Daten aus einer Liste von MMOs, RPGs
und aktuelle Spiel-Titel aus anderen Genre
Auswertung findet Ihr in Eurem mybuffed-Profil und auf
http://my.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten/


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2008)

Update


----------

